# Game #35: Indiana Pacers (13-22) @ Los Angeles Lakers (28-6) [1/9]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Revenge will be sweet.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Haha, Hibbert. That's great.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

If that's the Hibbert that's in the starting lineup, we should win by 20 easily. 

Seriously though, we better beat them by double figures. It's payback time.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Speaking of the Pacers...

Without trading Kobe, Gasol, Bynum, Ariza or Odom:

Is there any way the Lakers can put a package together to get Jarrett Jack?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I feel as though the Pacers would definitely trade Jack in a deal for Farmar, but not while he's injured. Indiana values Jack because he is one of the few really solid backup PGs in the league.

I'm actually very excited for this game. Indiana puts a lot of points on the board, they have Dunleavy back, we should want revenge against this team, and Odom is probably out to make it a closer matchup.

Let's hope we take care of business and get to 29-6.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Jack would good PG for us. Good defender and he has height and length which Phil likes in his guards. Not a great ball handler for the PG spot, but the triangle masks the need for that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not playing very inspiring defense right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I guess were starting go back to our old defensive ways...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers just gave up 36 points in the first quarter.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This level of defense is utterly pathetic and embarrassing.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, both teams have decided to not play defense tonight.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good half guys.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I've never seen Michelle Kwan up close before, but I definitely would like a more...inspecting glimpse, shall we say.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I enjoy the contributions, as small as they may be, that Sasha is making on a nightly basis to my fantasy team in the BBF league...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Then again, 3-12 shooting isn't too hot.

:laugh: at Hibbert in the first post...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

This game is too damn close down the final stretch.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fisher is such a hog at times, he should of gave that up to Kobe. Kobe on a fast-break opportunity, forget about it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow Radman lol


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh-oh, this one's NERVOUS!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wtf is Radman thinking?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This team can suck so bad sometimes... I don't even believe how bad we can do at any giving time.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow what a joke.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

You Lakers better hope they don't "Sun" you, get it?!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Is Granger crying? Really?


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh...my.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

MVP MVP. 3 seconds left on the clock, oh no.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well Kobe nailed it.. But 3 seconds left.. Can this putrid defense survive 3 seconds?


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

This was a rather bold move from Kobester, hats off to that.

Let's see how Pacers play this one out. They won't do anything but still...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

119 points to ****ing Indiana...


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

thats a great clutch shot by kobe, but why didnt he just run up the clock?



lol @ foster. hey idiot there 3 seconds left lmao


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow.... We just got lucky.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

This was the best finish in the history of the league.

Wha happen? I'm the new guy...

LOOOL


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice defense on the final play from Sasha. Dodged a bullet. A wins a win I guess..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn..phew..


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So we decide to play defense on the last possession of the game, lmao, we got lucky Granger fouled out. POTG Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Nice defense on the final play from Sasha. Dodged a bullet. *A wins a win I guess..*




I am really tired of this saying...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe had a sick stat line tonight.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol, weird ending.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Defense looked pathetic tonight..


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

[Myst.] said:


> Lol, weird ending.


Haha the best ever.

Someone needs to upload that segment so we could subtitle that.

_- Wha happen? Wha do I do with this round thing, I pass? To who? Wha? What's that noise? Over? Oh well.._

:lol:

Kudos one more time for Kobe daring to pull up a jumper for the win, rather than going in like some freight train and look for freebies. Nicely done, rather brave.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe was great tonight terrible coaching by PJ at the end bringing in Vlad and him getting confused was predictable does PJ actually understand who Vlad is. 

Pacers were equally stupid, any team with a jump shooting big gives us trouble, which accounted for our pathetic defense, 

But the Pacers playing Jack on Kobe is crazy does he think Kobe is smush or someone, 

Kobe has been incredible lately its like he's hit a switch. Bynum resurfacing at the right time. But why no Bynum late in the 4th. PJ is really confused not having Bynum in the game late.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, Bynum should get more play time in the 4th, especially now that Odom's out.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

A couple things;

1) Why in the name of all that is holy is Vladimir Radmanovic playing PF, especially down the stretch of games? It's not like the Pacers had a world beater at the 4, so why the heck is that happening when you can slide Pau to 4 and put Bynum back in the game at C? Bynum was having a great game, active and strong. 

2) Get Rambis out of there. His defensive philosophy hasn't worked, it just hasn't. Why continue to double down on scrubs and why abandon the concept of man D to overload one side of the court without regard for matchups? It's just baffling. Put Rambis somewhere else in the Lakers organization, not on the sidelines.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

major choke job by Foster...he looked like a deer caught in a headlights :lol:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Great game by Kobe. Pau and Bynum played well, as did Powell. Sasha has been struggling lately, and I still think we need to bring in another point guard.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I still think we need to bring in another point guard.


 we should have done that weeks ago when Farmer went out. They were so high on Sasha filling that void until they found out he did not have a brain...


----------

